# Salary paid in other country



## kaikwong (Jun 6, 2009)

Was wondering whether i am able to get car loan from banks in dubai if my salary are not credited into any dubai but other country bank?

I will have a resident visa and a payslip in different currency.


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

This the problem that I am having... I haven't found a bank that would do it. 
My solution, open a bank in Dubai and have a part of my salary direct deposited into this account (just the amount needed for the car payment).

Another solution is to buy the car outright in cash or put it on a credit card from back home, then get a car loan to pay off the credit card balance. But don't think the banks will go for it as they have no recourse against you if you default (they aren't coming to Dubai to repossess the vehicle). The way around that is to take out a personal loan at a higher rate than the car loan... 

If you know or find an alternative solution, let me know...


----------



## kaikwong (Jun 6, 2009)

I think i will just buy it using cash. What about credit card? I see alot of credit card having alot of perks by using it in dubai. Wonder if i am able to get one without salary credited into the bank itself?


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

kaikwong said:


> I think i will just buy it using cash. What about credit card? I see alot of credit card having alot of perks by using it in dubai. Wonder if i am able to get one without salary credited into the bank itself?


How are the interests back in Singapore ? Are they really low like in US ?

If you can use your line of crefit in Singapore to buy a car I would say go for it. You will save in interest.


----------



## kaikwong (Jun 6, 2009)

Rates are quite competitive in singapore but i would rather take out chunk of my savings and get a card instead of paying for interest.

Do you know about credit card? Will i be able to apply if my salary is not credited into dubai bank?


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

kaikwong said:


> Rates are quite competitive in singapore but i would rather take out chunk of my savings and get a card instead of paying for interest.
> 
> Do you know about credit card? Will i be able to apply if my salary is not credited into dubai bank?


I was going to use my credit cards from back home and not one from Dubai.
I think credit card is going to be kinda hard though as you will need to use a few of them unless you got a large limit on the card.


----------



## kaikwong (Jun 6, 2009)

I mean i am going to use cash to purchase a car, not by credit card.

Is even getting a credit card possible in dubai without my salary being paid in here?


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

kaikwong said:


> I mean i am going to use cash to purchase a car, not by credit card.
> 
> Is even getting a credit card possible in dubai without my salary being paid in here?


It will be extremely difficult if not outright impossible to get a credit card without your salary being credited into an account here. Usually, if you try and get a card issued from a bank which does not hold your salary account, they ask for a blank cheque up to the credit limit of the card. Hence, if you do have a bank account here then this route could work. Try contacting banks like RAK Bank. But your company needs to be "listed" with the bank you try and get the credit card from.


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

Years ago when I had a local UAE credit card (i.e. with CBD), the bank actually put a hold on my fund an amount 3 times the credit given (i.e. hold $6000 if credit is $2000).

It wasn't much of a "credit" card, more of a "convenient" card.

Are they still doing the same now ?


----------

